# Rubber Soul



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

The Beatles
Rubber Soul

Release Date December 3, 1965
Duration34:50
Genre
Pop/Rock
Styles
British Invasion
Contemporary Pop/Rock
Folk-Rock
Psychedelic/Garage
Rock & Roll
AM Pop
Recording DateJune 17, 1965 - October 12, 1965

5/5


----------

